# Arif Shaikh has passed away



## bart (Jan 12, 2006)

I just received the sad news in an email from WEKAF regarding Arif Shaikh.

> To: <newsletter@wekafusa.com>
> Date: Wed, 11 Jan 2006 23:46:42 -0600
> From: WEKAF USA Newsletter <Newsletter@wekafusa.com>
> Subject: [Newsletter] Arif Shaikh
> 
> Members and supporters of the WEKAF organization -
> We have been notified that Arif Shaikh, former WEKAF
> President and India Country Director, recently died
> in a car accident in Bombay.  The exact details are
> somewhat sketchy.  
> 
> After an extended hiatus due to personal reasons, he
> had notified the Board that he was intending to
> renew his involvement with the organization.  Arif
> was a major contributor to the WEKAF organization
> since it's inception. 
> 
> When we receive additional details and can verify
> contact information, we will forward these on.   
> 
> He was missed during his time away.  He will be
> missed now.   
> 
> Our thoughts and prayers go to his wife, Radika and
> family.  
> 
> --Thomas Sipin


----------



## arnisador (Jan 12, 2006)

I'm sorry to hear about this.


----------



## terryl965 (Jan 12, 2006)

:asian:


----------



## peter (Jan 13, 2006)

Sincere condolences to the family, students and friends.

RIP  :asian:

Peter


----------



## kenpo0324 (Jan 13, 2006)

. :asian:


----------



## MJS (Jan 13, 2006)

.:asian:


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Jan 13, 2006)

.:asian: 

Brian R. VanCise
www.instinctiveresponsetraining.com


----------

